# Can someone explain Speedfan temps for me?



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

I just _installed_ some Arctic Silver 5 to my system and I've noticed a temperature improvement in Speedfan, however I don't know what temperature is which. Could someone help me?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have noticed that Temp1 is often the northbridge and Temp2 is often the CPU. Sometimes one of the temps is repeated, so I would remove it from the display. I'm not sure what Temp3 would be. It could be the video card.


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Matt  Also regarding my other problem (if you remember from a few weeks ago) with the performance, I bought an Antec Truepower Tri 650 and it should be here today so I can see if it fixes my problem


----------

